# Do you cry in front of your barber?



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I had a terrible experience once. It is too distressing to relate even now, many years later.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

So, what happen?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Nada said:


> So, what happen?


Long story.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't have one.


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

Never..But my eyes are tearful these days. Its probably the depression. I cant even cry.


----------



## allrisesilver (May 8, 2013)

I have a hairdresser, but I've never cried in front of her. I also just don't feel comfortable crying in public or in front of family. Just not comfortable with it.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Steve300 said:


> I had a terrible experience once. It is too distressing to relate even now, many years later.


No, it's a long time since I went to my barbers but they seem like ppl who expect a man to be macho so I would find crying around them painfully embarrassing.


----------



## Boss (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't talk to my Barber, I just tell him what I want and then I zone off lol


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Daddy usually cuts my hair anyway. Saves me about £6 a pop... which I spend on vodka.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Issues


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

My barber once cut me a bad half-mullet half-bald haircut....

I never left a barber shop so upset in my life. Had to get a doctor's excuse to wear a hat while in school.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I like my hair short so I cut it myself.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

No. I eventually couldn't handle going to the barber anymore so I started cutting my own hair.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Going to a barber could be good practice for people with SA though. Barbers must meet people of all kinds. But then again, some barbers are more compassionate than others.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

My eyes tear up a little when my barber applies alcohol-stuff to my hair. That stuff freaking burns! :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm my own barber and I have no problems with me. Cut your own hair and cut out that most bothersome creature called a barber.


----------



## Master Cylinder (Jan 31, 2013)

No. I'm a man, so I'm not allowed to cry.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

I do in front of my waxist


----------

